# Life Jackets and Role Models



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I was reviewing some camera footage this evening when I came across a very short but interesting clip.

I was leaving a shallow dock with no life jacket on. My young son, who did not yet know the word "life jacket" pointed and said repeatedly "on that". I clued in quick enough that "that" was my life jacket.

When I threw on the vest, to my astonishment, he said "Thanks Dad".

It re enforced to me how important it is that if we want our kids to wear life jackets and just be generally safe on the water, how important it is for us to wear our life jackets and be safe on the water, so I thought I would share my anecdote.

Basically, I have a 3 year old who won't let a boat leave the dock until everyone has their life jacket on.


----------



## Milkjug (Dec 19, 2013)

I love the story. 

It took me a rough-weather experience to insist everyone in the cockpit have a life jacket. It's great that your son already identifies that. It means he has a great role model. Life jackets for children are especially difficult, because there's nothing non-bulky about it. It's hard to insist that everyone wears a life jacket when the seas are flat and the winds are low, but accidents happen.


----------

